# HDR merge working then not working



## Anjikun (Oct 31, 2017)

Operating System: Mac OS Sierra 10.12.6
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.0.1

Hello,

I've been using HDR merge with a series of photos from the same shoot. It was working fine now all of a sudden it's not working. It doesn't make sense, as I've been doing the exact same thing the whole afternoon and it was fine before.

A glitch like this happened with my HDR merging a while back, and I contacted Adobe support and they were spectacularly unhelpful and even rude.

Has anyone else had problems/glitches with the HDR merge function? Any ideas on how to troubleshoot?

Mary


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 31, 2017)

There are a few reports with Lightroom Classic about merging getting stuck. You see the progress bar, but it doesn't move. If that is what happens to you, the following may work:

1. Open system info window from 'Help->System Info' menu option.
2. Copy the location specified against Settings Folder: field.
3. Open the location copied from above in Explorer(windows) or Finder(mac)
4. Create a text file named config.lua
5. Add Features.disableGlobalTaskManager = true to the config file.
6. Restart lightroom
7. System Info dialog (Help > System Info) should display the config.lua flags entry as shown below
Config.lua flags: 
Features.disableGlobalTaskManager = true


----------



## Anjikun (Oct 31, 2017)

OK, thanks for letting me know!


----------

